
Descent - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Descent_(1995_video_game)
======
paulrpotts
Ah yes, the first video game I had ever tried that I simply _could not play_
because after just a few seconds, it made me feel like I was going to throw
up. To put that in perspective, I had been a big fan of many previous 3-D
games, including Doom.

Cool game if your stomach will tolerate it, though!

